# New playing questions



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

So, what do you guys suggest for beginning players to learn? I'm too old to be 'Shredding' and dont think I ever will. Just stick with chords, learning new ones as you can? Scales? Do I need to know these...should I? Curious what you guys starting later have done or deemed important.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would certainly learn as many chords as you can manage. 

Learning barre chords and/or some form of movable chords will greatly expand your playing and efficiency. 

Learning the major scale and the pentatonic (blues) scale(s) is where I would start from the perspective of scales.

That is enough to keep you busy for quite some time.

When I first learned the pentatonic scale and the basics of using it, I thought I had the ____ by the ____s.

Wait to see what others suggest. We have several guitar/music teachers in the forum.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

greco said:


> I would certainly learn as many chords as you can manage.
> 
> Learning barre chords and/or some form of movable chords will greatly expand your playing and efficiency.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

old and tryin said:


> I really struggle with the barre chords
> 
> _Learning the major scale and the pentatonic (blues) scale(s) is where I would start from the perspective of scales._
> 
> I know nothing about music theory. I do like the blues. May I ask why you suggest this?


Barre chords take time. They will be easier to learn on the electric guitar, especially if you tend to use lighter gauge strings.

My music theory is limited but gradually improving.

The major scale is the basis for learning so many other aspects of the guitar and theory.

The pentatonic scale is just a lot of fun to play and is used in many genres. You feel like you can be more "creative" with your playing. The blues scale is basically an 'embellished' pentatonic scale. 

You don't have to learn every note of these scales, just start with portions of each and get comfortable playing them. 

Taking some lessons and/or playing with others will help immensely.

Again, wait to see what others say. 

*Please note* that I am a very weak guitar player. However, I love playing the guitar and always have. It has helped me to meet hundreds of wonderful people and resulted in many lasting friendships.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Good tips, thanks. I did try the lesson route. Biggest problem I had was him telling me to move my hand in a way that I was unable to...after saying i cant move that way. 

Now...money is tight...so lessons are really out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Work on your E and A shape barre chords, and memorizing which chord it makes at each fret. 

Scales: Major and minor pentatonic in G, A, and E will cover a lot of ground, and the rest of the keys are the same shape. 

Major scales would be really helpful eventually, but I don't even know them well. I add a few extra notes from them to my pentatonics here and there, and call it good enough.

Look into the CAGED theory of chords. Don't need to rush into getting good at it, but it is helpful when you begin to understand how the shapes repeat themselves. The guitar is nice in that way.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

old and tryin said:


> Good tips, thanks. I did try the lesson route. Biggest problem I had was him telling me to move my hand in a way that I was unable to...after saying i cant move that way.
> 
> Now...money is tight...so lessons are really out.



Youtube has lots of great stuff. Don’t get sucked into the gear vids, focus on learning something new every day. Fender Play is a good lesson system for starting too. They offer electric and acoustic paths and you go at your own pace, and you can go back and repeat stuff. All for $15 a month.

Oh and if life gets busy and you can’t practice one week no harm/no foul. Play won’t make you feel bad, question your existence, or make you consider becoming a priest etc.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> Work on your E and A shape barre chords, and memorizing which chord it makes at each fret.
> 
> Scales: Major and minor pentatonic in G, A, and E will cover a lot of ground, and the rest of the keys are the same shape.
> 
> ...


Working toward a 'beginner' pentatonic now. Takes some getting used to. More fingering than I am used to.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

old and tryin said:


> Working toward a 'beginner' pentatonic now. Takes some getting used to. More fingering than I am used to.


It's am easy thing to practice unplugged whislt watching TV. Build the muscle memory.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What are your future plans with your playing?


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Honestly...don


Budda said:


> What are your future plans with your playing?


Don't really have plans. Would just like to be able to play. Mostly for myself... maybe a bit for the wife around a fire. Mostly for fun. No concerts or anything...lol. I think the biggest plans would be to not look like I am struggling playing a have some songs to play.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I was just telling somebody recently that a great first song to learn is, House of the Rising Sun. It will teach you several of open position chords. And a little pickin’ too!


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

fretzel said:


> I was just telling somebody recently that a great first song to learn is, House of the Rising Sun. It will teach you several of open position chords. And a little pickin’ too!



I started that when I first started playing must go back and revisit since I'm only slightly better...but great song. Another one that is fairly easy is Hurt...Johnny Cash.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would focus on learning a couple of songs you like. This can be easier if you sing - all you need to do is strum the chords and sing along. "Helpless" is a common first song for many of my students. Many adult guitarists struggle with the "C" chord, so 3 chord songs in the key of D or A are often good choices.

If you don't sing, something that stands on its own instrumentally can be a good choice. "House of the Rising Sun" or "Walk, Don't Run" are popular with my adult students.

Chords and scales are great, but the fun is in playing songs.

Once you have a few songs under your belt, start looking for tunes that have one lick or chord that is going to challenge you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fretzel said:


> I was just telling somebody recently that a great first song to learn is, House of the Rising Sun. It will teach you several of open position chords. And a little pickin’ too!


Yeah, Ive told people that a few times too. 

I learned that one in grade school and started mixing it around to make up my own songs which was more fun than slaving over the Mel Bay guitar book that I hated mostly because it had a clown burst 335 or something like that on the cover.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I would focus on learning a couple of songs you like. This can be easier if you sing - all you need to do is strum the chords and sing along. "Helpless" is a common first song for many of my students. Many adult guitarists struggle with the "C" chord, so 3 chord songs in the key of D or A are often good choices.
> 
> If you don't sing, something that stands on its own instrumentally can be a good choice. "House of the Rising Sun" or "Walk, Don't Run" are popular with my adult students.
> 
> ...


Singing and playing right now hahaha. I could only wish. Been wondering how to even get there.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, Ive told people that a few times too.
> 
> I learned that one in grade school and started mixing it around to make up my own songs which was more fun than slaving over the Mel Bay guitar book that I hated mostly because it had a clown burst 335 or something like that on the cover.


Grade school? Wow...now I know I'm behind in my playing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

old and tryin said:


> Honestly...don
> 
> Don't really have plans. Would just like to be able to play. Mostly for myself... maybe a bit for the wife around a fire. Mostly for fun. No concerts or anything...lol. I think the biggest plans would be to not look like I am struggling playing a have some songs to play.


If you just want to be able to competently play songs, just start learning songs. Don't sweat chords, don't sweat theory - just learn what you need to know to play the music you want to hear. If you can play open position chords and barre chords, you can play a lot of music made in the last 50 years.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> If you just want to be able to competently play songs, just start learning songs. Don't sweat chords, don't sweat theory - just learn what you need to know to play the music you want to hear. If you can play open position chords and barre chords, you can play a lot of music made in the last 50 years.


I found theory made more sense after having a repertoire of songs under my belt anyways.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

old and tryin said:


> Working toward a 'beginner' pentatonic now. Takes some getting used to. *More fingering than I am used to*.


That's what she said.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Budda said:


> If you just want to be able to competently play songs, just start learning songs. Don't sweat chords, don't sweat theory - just learn what you need to know to play the music you want to hear. If you can play open position chords and barre chords, you can play a lot of music made in the last 50 years.





1SweetRide said:


> That's what she said.


Bwahahaha


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife was a piano teacher when we met 40 years ago. She has told me for decades to build a repertoire of songs. Progress from easier to more difficult pieces. Your technique will grow stronger as you enjoy the music.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

The first thing everyone should do is learn a chromatic warm up. Work up every sting in groups of 4 using 1 finger per fret. i.e. starting on the e string use 1 finger per fret (F F# G G#) then move one position higher and repeat (F#GG#A) all the way up to 12th fret and then every string. Then back down again.

This will get your fingers moving and get them accustomed to 'classical' hand position (thumb half way up back of neck, more or less in between middle and ring fingers) that will make many chord fingerings easier. At first it will take a while to do, but its totally worth it. Once you have that, make up your own patterns but still using one finger per fret hand positioning. Do this every time you pick up your guitar.

Also do hand stretches, like bending your fingers back, stretching tendons and massaging the underside of your forearm.

C


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Lol...I think you're out of my skill level with that one.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

old and tryin said:


> Lol...I think you're out of my skill level with that one.


Going up the neck playing every fret? Speed doesn't matter - its all about getting things moving.

You will be ok, I promise. Check this vid out, its more or less what I am saying, except he starts the repeting pattern where he stopped the previous one... I would start the pattern on every fret. Go slow, its not a race - probably a quarter the speed of what he is doing it.






C


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

Just reading it I thought it was much harder. Watching the video it makes sense.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

old and tryin said:


> Just reading it I thought it was much harder. Watching the video it makes sense.


The reality of guitar is that it uses muscles that have never been used before. I think of it as yoga - you need to stretch before doing anything, and for guitar, I feel that video is a pretty good stretch. Also, before you pick up your guitar, use your right hand to push around the fingers on your left hand - quite forcibly too... Then massage your left arms underside to make sure the muscles are getting good blood flow.

Also, the beginning of that video you can clearly see his thumb on the top of the neck.... I would strive to have it look more 'classical' like his thumb does at about the 50 second mark.

C


----------

